

Horace Dediu talks about Apple and Siri (3 minutes) - dmorre
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBky8xXIkHU

======
st3fan
"For what purpose? To sell more iPhones? I think that is naive"

A bit paranoid but it is food for thought.

Personally I am more on the side of: Apple is simply putting something
innovative and useful for people out there.

Apple might be a walled garden, but so far they have been extremely well with
privacy and personal data management and not being evil in that context.

